

Things I’ve Learned About How to Build Good Product - buro9
http://peternixey.com/post/60271073987/things-ive-learned-about-how-to-build-good-product

======
buro9
It's a hell of a slide deck, the dumping of serious amount of experience,
there's some great nuggets in here too.

The only thing I would long for when decks are this long is a page that is a
bit like a transcript, that lays out all of the key points.

I do like consuming things slow so that they sink in, but then I also like
being able to search them quickly in the future.

~~~
petenixey
Thanks David. I agree (esp about the nuggets obv ;) It's a slog going through
slide decks and on the few occasions that people have uploaded videos it's
hard to make the time to watch them. Is there a "Pocket for Video"?

